# Mans work



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Seems to me on here there arent many fcukin manly blokes doing hard labour intensive jobs !!!

I know there are a few

Uriel

Milky

Myself

anyone else that i havent come across that doa really hard manual job ....

I know most of the folks i talked to are fcukin office boys and things like that , has manual labour gone out the window nowadays for the average bloke ????


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


well at least tell us what you do aswell ya cnut !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fix trains in the cold


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> fix trains in the cold


My mate also does that pal !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Its fcukin cold out there you cnut whats the point moisturising and getting our nails done if we're guna end up outside with dirty nails and wind dried skin... fcuk that!!!

I get to sit down on my chair and fritter my time away on Uk-M all day... done my fair share of "mans work" tho and i enjoyed it but i had to find a job and found myself in an office job 3 yrs ago and i'm still here


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Seems to me on here there arent many fcukin manly blokes doing hard labour intensive jobs !!!
> 
> I know there are a few
> 
> ...


Says the man dressed as a gay stripper from the 90s... :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Its fcukin cold out there you cnut whats the point moisturising and getting our nails done if we're guna end up outside with dirty nails and wind dried skin... fcuk that!!!
> 
> I get to sit down on my chair and fritter my time away on Uk-M all day... done my fair share of "mans work" tho and i enjoyed it but i had to find a job and found myself in an office job 3 yrs ago and i'm still here


uve got a job???????????????????????????????????


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i repair/install awnings for a living. thats pretty demanding. especially in this weather when up a ladder with a 7meter awning weighing 190kg, with just two poor cnuts to fit it 

bet half of them r in tele-sales


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tasty said:


> Says the man dressed as a gay stripper from the 90s... :whistling:


says the man with a fcukin 1940's chandalier in his boudoir X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tasty looks like he lives in a house of horrors and thats his rape room


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> tasty looks like he lives in a house of horrors and thats his rape room


i think he has even got a eye mask on the gay looking cnut !!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> tasty looks like he lives in a house of horrors and thats his rape room


No, thats MY rape room .

gimp mask***


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

This is the most YMCA thread I've ever seen.

My c*cks bigger than yours...no mines bigger...let me see..,.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

TECH said:


> This is the most YMCA thread I've ever seen.
> 
> My c*cks bigger than yours...no mines bigger...let me see..,.


Hang about resident paedo is in the house ... we know your jobs labour intensive mate them fcukin 8 years old can fight like fcuk when faced with the boot of your car !!!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

spend my days labouring if not then I'm under a car/digger/lorry.

got a spot of painting atm which is nice 

and urinal dosent work, thats simply not possible.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

TECH said:


> This is the most YMCA thread I've ever seen.
> 
> My c*cks bigger than yours...no mines bigger...let me see..,.


we dont like that gay talk on this thread mate...

this is a macho thread .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> we dont like that gay talk on this thread mate...
> 
> this is a macho thread .
> 
> View attachment 69630


Mate dont do that Greenspin fcukin hates it when you use his pictures !!!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

My dad was a builder and was always working, whether it was sub zero temperatures or the blazing heat. Not something I wanted to follow him in; I went to university and got myself a job in a bank in the City. I have nothing against manual labour, I just don't define my masculinity through my job


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> uve got a job???????????????????????????????????


I know....... shocked myself when i went for the interview

Have you ever been interviewd by a drug dealer?...... Nerve racking business that.... Telephone interview 1st goes a lil like this

Dealer: what the fcuk do you need?

Me: x, y, z

Dealer: That will be x, y, z... Dont fcuk about!!! I'll call you

Me: thanks... I look forward hearing from you

2nd interview (face to face)

Dealer: you got the money

Me: yes, you got my tings blud

Dealer: yes, i want 25% of what you make

Me: nice.... nice see you next week to re load

As you can see the questions are very probing and the answers are in depth


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Mate dont do that Greenspin fcukin hates it when you use his pictures !!!


this is me u cnut !!


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

cub said:


> My dad was a builder and was always working, whether it was sub zero temperatures or the blazing heat. Not something I wanted to follow him in; I went to university and got myself a job in a bank in the City. I have nothing against manual labour, I just don't define my masculinity through my job


same my old man worked phisically untill he was 40 or so, gone into an office and never looked back. Id like to do a bit off both, origionally wanted to be a building surveyor but to do that at uni you need Phisics and Maths at A-level and i was too immiture at the time to push myself to do them subjects. Best thing about working outside is the tan's in the summer!

Also i cant wolf whistle so i couldnt harass passing skirt, wouldnt be a good labourer.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I worked on site for 3 years now work in an office and i miss it SO much, the stress from office work is enough to make a roided up chap snap some fkin necks! infact i nearly did expload 2 days ago and scared a fair few of my work mates, currently re-thinkin my carrerr for the new year! fancy abit of van driving or sumit where im by myself  loved site work but hated 6am on a winters morning!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

cub said:


> My dad was a builder and was always working, whether it was sub zero temperatures or the blazing heat. Not something I wanted to follow him in; I went to university and got myself a job in a bank in the City. I have nothing against manual labour, I just don't define my masculinity through my job


I dont define my masculinity through my job either. i just wondered if it was a dying trend for blokes to be ending up in the labour side of careers or is it seeming to be more the office based roles nowadays !!!

pull your skirt down ya cnut you been working indoors with women too long X


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

i use to repair pallets, that was fkin orrible, and before that i was an apprentice ship repairer now that was a ****ing cold and **** job


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol I left hard work when I found out I could get more money for doing less work doing something else, did it long enough

Luckily I have always had banter in my work regardless where I was Barr the occasional few temp jobs in sh!tty office type roles, this I would miss


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

gashead88 said:


> i use to repair pallets, that was fkin orrible, and before that i was an apprentice ship repairer now that was a ****ing cold and **** job


both past tense i see, hows life as a rent boy these days???


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Hang about resident paedo is in the house ... we know your jobs labour intensive mate them fcukin 8 years old can fight like fcuk when faced with the boot of your car !!!


And goodbye TECH pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Lol I left hard work when I found out I could get more money for doing less work doing something else, did it long enough


yet another rent boy, they are rife on this site


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Flinty you should know about mate, you're the one who wears that little wrestlers costume to attract kids. Monsterballs did you actually go on google and type in 'skinny bloke in pants'. You're all so macho....


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> yet another rent boy, they are rife on this site


You'd be a rent boy too but your too feckin' ugly lol


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

used to be a bricky till the **** dropped out no work as a chef witch is not bad but will be looking for site work when it picks up

plus side of chef lots of fit Waitresses and can eat allday long good and a bulk


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> You'd be a rent boy too but your too feckin' ugly lol


youd be surprised - they pay high for chunky


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Was a brickys lab for 5 years till my heart prob, now I'm a cleaner...in the warm.

No frozen sand and metal shovels for me any more, and getting that fecking diesel mixer started every morning, and having concrete blocks sliding out of your hands splitting them to pieces.

I have the high life now brother!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Got a job as a labourer when i left school only lasted a day...us black folk cant deal with cold weather


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Let's be honest there's "manual" work then theres manual work. The first is with a trade, where you usually earn at least £80-£100 per day when fully qualed, the second is the REAL hard manual work of being an "unskilled" labourer. The major difference between the two is that as a labourer you'll be lucky to make £50 a day, usually £40 and get run absolutley ragged. Anyone who's worked in construction knows the attitude tradesmen have to their labourers, and unless it's a relative (and sometimes regardless) the word "thrashed" comes to mind.

I know, I've done both!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't you start Ginge, I like that little pic at the bottom of your posts. Into ginger fisting are you?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

gazh1983 said:


> Let's be honest there's "manual" work then theres manual work. The first is with a trade, where you usually earn at least £100 per day, the second is the REAL hard manual work of being an "unskilled" labourer. The major difference between the two is that as a labourer you'll be lucky to make £50 a day, and get run absolutley ragged.


what about an apprenticeship and a proper job where your not paid by the day :mellow:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

TECH said:


> Flinty you should know about mate, you're the one who wears that little wrestlers costume to attract kids. Monsterballs did you actually go on google and type in 'skinny bloke in pants'. You're all so macho....


Dont be bitter mate , i hope that photo wasnt of you was it lol ????


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

TECH said:


> Don't you start Ginge, I like that little pic at the bottom of your posts. Into ginger fisting are you?


he will fist any fcuker mate !!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

When i was 16 upto 18 i worked in demolition sites. After a while i got sick of coming home covered in sh1t, so decided that i needed a new career. i went to uni got a degree in Quantity Surveying and now go to sites and watch lads get covered in sh1t and work their b0llocks off all from the comfort of a warm site office.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Got a job as a labourer when i left school only lasted a day...us black folk cant deal with cold weather


Let me quote this

US BLACK FOLK CAN NOT DEAL WITH COLD WEATHER!!!

Repped


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Me and the wife just off too work now as it happens .

Good day !


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Think id rather work indoors than out, if we lived in spain i think it would be the other way round.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Ha thats me in my prime mate. Ladies love it...and monster balls


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

TECH said:


> Don't you start Ginge, I like that little pic at the bottom of your posts. Into ginger fisting are you?


Ginger's, blonde's, brunette's, skinny keyboard warriors, I aint botherd mate!


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> both past tense i see, hows life as a rent boy these days???


haha got sacked from pallets vibrating saw gave me carpel tunnel, so now just an office bithc :-(


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> what about an apprenticeship and a proper job where your not paid by the day :mellow:


Hence the words "when fully qualed" in my sentence mate. At least when your an apprentice you know you're on the way to a decent living and possibly the chance to emmigrate etc. Enough to keep anyone going through 3 years of college/work.


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Me and the wife just off too work now as it happens .
> 
> Good day !
> 
> View attachment 69631


lucky man see a looker


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i work with some extremely dangerous chemicals. not hard labour but i consider it manly enough lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

TECH said:


> Ha thats me in my prime mate. Ladies love it...and monster balls


looks like we have got one boys (reel him in)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> i work with some extremely dangerous chemicals. not hard labour but i consider it manly enough lol


thats just doing my jabs mate lol !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Got a job as a labourer when i left school only lasted a day...us black folk cant deal with cold weather


FACT!!!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

'Hello boys'


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> FACT!!!


You're making quite a big deal out of this, we know you are a lazy cnut, you don;t have to justify it


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> thats just doing my jabs mate lol !!!


lmao! if you ever to jab something that will give you full genetic modification let me know 

flinty - fuelled by biohazards!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I actually only know 2 people that do a manual labour type job. Personally I don't fancy that type of work, although would have no problem doing it if I had to. Spent enough time getting cold and wet in the army, so choose not to these days.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> You're making quite a big deal out of this, we know you are a lazy cnut, you don;t have to justify it


Did it just got a bit p!ssy and retarded in here


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> You're making quite a big deal out of this, we know you are a lazy cnut, you don;t have to justify it


Lol rumbled


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Breda said:


> FACT!!!


lol thats bs, we had a real black man working with us he had a Jamaican accent and proper dread locks, he didnt mind the cold any more than me....could have been those dodgy roll ups he was smoking


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

IronDan said:


> I work 10% of the day in a cold warehouse does that count?!?


No, opening the fridge door to get food doesn't count!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Labouring is a horrible job unless your picking up the trades as you go. A LOT of builders are very very funny about this though, and go out of their way to not let a "good" labourer get too skilled, lest he start up on his own. Seen it time and time again.

Not to say labouring is the only manual job however of course.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Window cleaner.. and we dont use those noncey pole systems either.. Nice and cold job in the winter!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

cas said:


> lol thats bs, we had a real black man working with us he had a Jamaican accent and proper dread locks, he didnt mind the cold any more than me....could have been those dodgy roll ups he was smoking


Wasnt this guy by any chance?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Labouring is a horrible job unless your picking up the trades as you go. A LOT of builders are very very funny about this though, and go out of their way to not let a "good" labourer get too skilled, lest he start up on his own.


true that, the only thing my bosses let me do was a bit of pointing.i picked up brick laying just watching them, i built walls for my mum, and my whole garden with bbq's and brick tv stand in the house, i was and still am rather good at it...but they didnt care to much...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Window cleaner.. and we dont use those noncey pole systems either.. Nice and cold job in the winter!


i was a window cleaner for a couple of years too, we always filled up our water butt with boiling hot water...that was nice...until my hands dried out and ended up colder that what they started!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd say i have a man's job being a spark but i'd say others would disagree... Though fcuking tracking walls have improved my core lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

cas said:


> lol thats bs, we had a real black man working with us he had a Jamaican accent and proper dread locks, he didnt mind the cold any more than me....could have been those dodgy roll ups he was smoking


if he didnt have 3 coats on, 5 jumpers, 2 hats, long johns, two pairs of joggers, 3 pairs of socks, 2 gloves, and running in to get tea every 5 minutes the he was an imposter


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Wasnt this guy by any chance?


pretty close lol except he was younger and had a monster 6 pack


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> if he didnt have 3 coats on, 5 jumpers, 2 hats, long johns, two pairs of joggers, 3 pairs of socks, 2 gloves, and running in to get tea every 5 minutes the he was an imposter


Im inclined to think there was excessive use of boot polish


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

I would only go back to construction if I didnt have anything else.

All construction is the 1st thing to die when money gets tight, the times ive had to struggle for money due to weather or job put back was insane.

Worked as a Labourer and trained to become a Groundworker from being 19 - 30, had all my machine licences, 360 digger, roller, dumper, abrasive wheels etc, enjoyed it when things were good. Made some decent money, but like everything in construction it has more downsides.

Soon as I had chance to change career I did do, never looked back either.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Im inclined to think the was excessive use of boot polish


lol no, he was a real black man...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

cas said:


> lol no, he was a real black man...


Dont believe you

Pics or you're nonigg..... nah nah nah cant say that 

Pics or its bs bro


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Seems to me on here there arent many fcukin manly blokes doing hard labour intensive jobs !!!
> 
> I know there are a few
> 
> ...


I'm an apprentice trained welder (all disciplines) plater, fabricator. TIG welding stainless vessels at the moment. Not a bad wage but still donkey work, would rather have something more chilled out.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> Dont believe you
> 
> Pics or you're nonigg..... nah nah nah cant say that
> 
> Pics or its bs bro


Lol pics or its a coconut


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

yes me im a proper grafter and im my own boss


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Breda said:


> Dont believe you
> 
> Pics or you're nonigg..... nah nah nah cant say that
> 
> Pics or its bs bro


this was when i was 18, we never even had camera phones then man...lol


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Seems to me on here there arent many fcukin manly blokes doing hard labour intensive jobs !!!
> 
> I know there are a few
> 
> ...


I love how you're saying this with that avi


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Lol pics or its a coconut


.

Rago mans a bounty


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I would do a manual job for a living but i didnt drop out of school early so dont need to :rolleye:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

another one here.

17 years old, doing 14 hour days grafting down in london working on building sites.

long old days - Thank the good lord for long johns else my todger woulda fallen off by now!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tombo said:


> I love how you're saying this with that avi


Oh look Tombo thumb is trying to goad me pmsl !!! you have a thread hanging from your (oh sorry its your arm) x


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I deliver office stationary i.e. boxes of paper, furniture, etc... all types of heavy ****.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Sweat like a motherfcker esp in summer.

OH MY FCUKIN DAYS.

Thats one reason I love winter


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Sweat like a motherfcker esp in summer.
> 
> OH MY FCUKIN DAYS.
> 
> Thats one reason I love winter


must be the weight of those staples mate .... :whistling:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

or the 600kg worth of paper the ****s want me to deliver up their steps into their cupboard.

CNUTS!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

once u've struggled moving a 400-500kg cast iron cylinder up a flight of stairs and postitioning it onto a platform, then you can talk buddy!

along with carrying cast iron pipe 3" +

most i had for about 2 foot of 8" stuff, could barley deadlift it off the floor!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

My job isn't majorly phyisical overall but it all depends. Initially it used to fcuk me up esp when i was training also it was too much and wasn;t fun.

My mate told me after doing the 600kg of paper for this one drop he drove around the corner and spewed. I lol'd


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> once u've struggled moving a 400-500kg cast iron cylinder up a flight of stairs and postitioning it onto a platform, then you can talk buddy!
> 
> along with carrying cast iron pipe 3" +
> 
> most i had for about 2 foot of 8" stuff, could barley deadlift it off the floor!


this isnt a c0ck measuring thread you cnut lol.. its just who has a manual job and who doesnt !!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

that's the problem with driving jobs,messes with your fitness levels sweaty Betty lol.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> this isnt a c0ck measuring thread you cnut lol.. its just who has a manual job and who doesnt !!!


about 9

9 and half inches :rolleye:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Cam93 said:


> once u've struggled moving a 400-500kg cast iron cylinder up a flight of stairs and postitioning it onto a platform, then you can talk buddy!
> 
> along with carrying cast iron pipe 3" +
> 
> most i had for about 2 foot of 8" stuff, could barley deadlift it off the floor!


yea my mates a welder he makes out he lifts 1 tonne girders as if it's him by himself yet can barely deadlift 100kg


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

once any of you big girls manage to get paper cuts, coffee spilled over your paperwork and staple through your finger all in one day come and chat to me about hard work!!! :whistling:

oh and what you girls know about the printer getting jammed???


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

My dad's harder than your dad.

FCUK THIS THREAD!

People's ego always spoil it!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> yea my mates a welder he makes out he lifts 1 tonne girders as if it's him by himself yet can barely deadlift 100kg


oh i dont do it by myself, theres normaly 4-5 people helping per cylinder 

although if i wanted too i'd carry it myself obvisouly.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Cam93 said:


> oh i dont do it by myself, theres normaly 4-5 people helping per cylinder
> 
> although if i wanted too i'd carry it myself obvisouly.


no doubt


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> yea my mates a welder he makes out he lifts 1 tonne girders as if it's him by himself yet can barely deadlift 100kg


i push just under 600 kg of electric ducting around on a motorway verge by myself mate (not a lie) its made a little easier as it runs across rollers but its ridiculously heavy work !!!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

whatd you do flint?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> i push just under 600 kg of electric ducting around *on a motorway verge by myself mate *(not a lie) its made a little easier as it runs across rollers but its ridiculously heavy work !!!


even harder unloading it up the scrap yard:lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i push just under 600 kg of electric ducting around on a motorway verge by myself mate (not a lie) its made a little easier as it runs across rollers but its ridiculously heavy work !!!


good for you. hope it works out for you.

It's like my jobs harder than your job. But I can deadlift more than you. Yea but I can bench more than you. Yea but I'm a top level cage fighter, yea but i've had more street fights than you.

Where the fcuk does it end?

WHEN YOU DROP THE FCIKN EGO!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mal said:


> even harder unloading it up the scrap yard:lol:


its plastic mate !!!! otherwise i wouldnt be working lol !!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i push just under 600 kg of electric ducting around on a motorway verge by myself mate (not a lie) its made a little easier as it runs across rollers but its ridiculously heavy work !!!





Cam93 said:


> whatd you do flint?


there has been a sharp rise in theft of electric cables aint you heard??? :whistling:

Fail: didnt see the word DUCTING lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> good for you. hope it works out for you.
> 
> It's like my jobs harder than your job. But I can deadlift more than you. Yea but I can bench more than you. Yea but I'm a top level cage fighter, yea but i've had more street fights than you.
> 
> ...


dont lie !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> whatd you do flint?


im a directional driller mate !!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

directional driller?

Sounds interesting could you expand?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> im a directional driller mate !!!!


f00king love your exclamtion marks dont ya!!!!!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> directional driller?
> 
> Sounds interesting could you expand?


OK whenever there is a place that is inaccesible to open cut trenches to lay in pipes, we go and drill it and pull in the ductings

so say your laying big electric cables or telecom cables over a motorway you cant just dig across all lanes of the m25 , so we sit at one side and drill 6 metres under the motorway and come out the other side, then ream the holes until there big enough to take the pipes that are getting laid mate ...

can be anything motorways, rivers, nature reserves , farmers fields, streams ,, any where you cant dig basically mate !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ironic you should do this today mate as l have had a fu*king shift and a half today....

Litterally aching from head to toe, could hardly walk back to my van when l finished.

I sometimes wish l had an easier, more structured better paid job, although TBH l do a lot better than most.


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

Im a joiner,can be hard at times but i do enjoy doing it plus the pay aint bad.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I spent most of yesterday on my back fixing the chipper we hired in as it is a bag of sh*t and the chain kept coming off..

Not nice in the sleet / hailstone...


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> if he didnt have 3 coats on, 5 jumpers, 2 hats, long johns, two pairs of joggers, 3 pairs of socks, 2 gloves, and running in to get tea every 5 minutes the he was an imposter


Used to have a black plasterer working for us called Morris guy was a legend, but yeah he used to have about 9 jumpers on at anyone time! he also had sun glasses on year round is that a black thing to? lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Zangief said:


> Used to have a black plasterer working for us called Morris guy was a legend, but yeah he used to have about 9 jumpers on at anyone time! he also had sun glasses on year round is that a black thing to? lol


Mark Felix is a plasterer by trade l believe, not a very good one apparently but l never said that...


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mark Felix is a plasterer by trade l believe, not a very good one apparently but l never said that...


Morris was a legend but fcuk me his plastering was sh!t, come to think of it might have had something todo with the sun glasses? haha


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Work 24-7 minimum 11 hours in all environments u can imagine. Today I was on a pig farm which is quite apt.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Seems to me on here there arent many fcukin manly blokes doing hard labour intensive jobs !!!
> 
> I know there are a few
> 
> ...


PMSL!

You know what I do mate lol. 

Suppose it's outdoors in a sense :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Twisted said:


> Work 24-7 minimum 11 hours in all environments u can imagine. Today I was on a pig farm which is quite apt.


what work do you do?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Zangief:2689034 said:


> Used to have a black plasterer working for us called Morris guy was a legend, but yeah he used to have about 9 jumpers on at anyone time! he also had sun glasses on year round is that a black thing to? lol


He's a fully certified black man lol and the glasses year round..... Black thing!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

STUNNA SHADES!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

dun kno


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Blockers fam ya zimi


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> Blockers fam ya zimi


FFS

In english please lol

Seen breda


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Seems to me on here there arent many fcukin manly blokes doing hard labour intensive jobs !!!
> 
> I know there are a few
> 
> ...


at least we don't wear our bird's vests


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm outside all day everyday,all weathers and have been for over 20 years. No gloves either haha


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

luther1 said:


> I'm outside all day everyday,all weathers and have been for over 20 years. No gloves either haha


what do you do for a living?


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

would love to have one, but no one wants to hire me! Racist bastards!! :cursing: :gun_bandana:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Readyandwaiting:2689288 said:


> FFS
> 
> In english please lol
> 
> Seen breda


I thought you had it on lock bredrin.... In English

Blockers (sunglasses) fam (family) ya (you) zimi (see me)

Seen!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I was jokin, I knew what you said and what it meant.

I was a yardman in my previous life chillin bunnin a zoot in jamdown!

I just as black as you! and much cooler :laugh:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I was jokin, I knew what you said and what it meant.
> 
> I was a yardman in my previous life chillin bunnin a zoot in jamdown!
> 
> I just as black as you! and much cooler :laugh:


Lol u realise theres different type of black...u got the bounty, the slicker than your avarage (emeritus), then u got the "blick as night" also known as freshman!!

Take your pick famalam!!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

and you have blurple 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=blurple


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:2689307 said:


> I'm outside all day everyday,all weathers and have been for over 20 years. No gloves either haha


Homeless cnut... Go get a fcukin job


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

emeritus:2689355 said:


> Lol u realise theres different type of black...u got the bounty, the slicker than your avarage (emeritus), then u got the "blick as night" also known as freshman!!
> 
> Take your pick famalam!!


Blick as night aka tar man, tar pack, black like tar or simply tar but blurple is a new one for me and don't forget the butu's (africans)


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> what do you do for a living?


he's a scarecrow


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Havent read all the thread so dont know all the replies but i worked in all sorts of jobs in construction but mostly plastering. I love being on abuilding site and working my ballix off, an office job just would send me fcuking crazy. SO to answer your question, yep im a real man,lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cult said:


> Havent read all the thread so dont know all the replies but i worked in all sorts of jobs in construction but mostly plastering. I love being on abuilding site and working my ballix off, an office job just would send me fcuking crazy. SO to answer your question, yep im a real man,lol


quite dreamy too. a real dish


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Work 2 till 10 in a chicken factory (8hrs in a freezer), manual labour all the way


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> quite dreamy too. a real dish


??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I used to be self employed plasterer mate and i hear ya on the hard graft out side mate

Im working with a stonemason now and currently cladding out a huge newbuild in the p!ssing down rain in the welsh valleys

Ive had days when get home and cant even move im that fcked and cold haha


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

What valley bud?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Use to do hard graft, building/construction and bit of landscaping.. Luckily i did a degree along side it so now im in a warm office bossing people about.

Althought i defo miss the crack on site, my poor back doesnt miss it at all. lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

gazh1983 said:


> What valley bud?


conwy valley mate where I live in north wales


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Welsh Valleys is where you find the real grafters. Get your asses down to Rhondda Valley s


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I deliver office stationary i.e. boxes of paper, furniture, etc... all types of heavy ****.


So office-related and not really manual labour then. Not really.


----------



## ironmanwales (Aug 30, 2006)

I work on the railways it can be heavy hard work but the banter makes it all worthwhile,The weather is the only thing that spoils it.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

ironmanwales said:


> I work on the railways it can be heavy hard work but the banter makes it all worthwhile,The weather is the only thing that spoils it.


Is you job to throw little mouthy cnts off the train? Oh wait, that's Scotland, not Wales. Apologies.


----------



## ironmanwales (Aug 30, 2006)

Lol i seen that post no its renewing the tracks and general maintenance in th esummer its fine its the winter when all the ballast is frozen it becomes hard to dig and ****ing cold


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Im a window cleaner....and i use those noncey pole systems


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Lol u realise theres different type of black...u got the bounty, the slicker than your avarage (emeritus), then u got the "blick as night" also known as freshman!!
> 
> Take your pick famalam!!


Nah I'm light skin bruv!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Bamse said:


> So office-related and not really manual labour then. Not really.


OI Bambi!

If you're trying to offend me, you have succeeded!

****!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> conwy valley mate where I live in north wales


The Rhondda's where it's at.

Too many scouser up north for my liking!!!! :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

labouring is probably one of the hardest paid jobs i have done, esp in summer, sweat like a m'fcker.

sorry i didnt get paid it was for the extention on my house


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

i like manual labour but i dont want to be burnt out when im older, have enough energy for teh gym, and earn more money. As a project engineer on sites i get the best of both, stay in the office and do paper work when its really cold, pop my head out when the weather gets nice and saunter round site like a giant prince. swish ,swish.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

laurie g said:


> i like manual labour but i dont want to be burnt out when im older, have enough energy for teh gym, and earn more money. As a project engineer on sites i get the best of both, stay in the office and do paper work when its really cold, pop my head out when the weather gets nice and saunter round site like a giant prince. swish ,swish.


Mate this thred has turned into a competition.

The OP aka biggest fcukin instigator wants us all to all aruge about who has the MOST PHYSICAL job on this forum.

Apprently it turns him on.

Durrty bastaard


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Mate this thred has turned into a competition.
> 
> The OP aka biggest fcukin instigator wants us all to all aruge about who has the MOST PHYSICAL job on this forum.
> 
> ...


Only a little fcukin weak virgin cnut would think thats why i started this thread tut tut tut ... dont get fcukin trapped under your stapler ya cnut lol X


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I work in the construction industry but in marketing for one of the top material suppliers.

Does that count?


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Mate this thred has turned into a competition.
> 
> The OP aka biggest fcukin instigator wants us all to all aruge about who has the MOST PHYSICAL job on this forum.
> 
> ...


We need to keep tension within the working class.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Well im a fcukin mobile hairdresser and if anyone takes the **** ill come down and sort them out,youll know its me as ill be in my pink ford puma and ill stick my curling tongs right up your bumhole,but only if all you sweaty manual labouring types really really want me to :wink:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

maxie said:


> Well im a fcukin mobile hairdresser and if anyone takes the **** ill come down and sort them out,youll know its me as ill be in my pink ford puma and ill stick my curling tongs right up your bumhole,but only if all you sweaty manual labouring types really really want me to :wink:


if i take the pi55 will you straighten my ar5e hair for me whilst your down their with the tongs?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Only a little fcukin weak *virgin cnut* would think thats why i started this thread tut tut tut ... dont get fcukin trapped under your stapler ya* cnut *lol X


*Truth*


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Seems to me on here there arent many fcukin manly blokes doing hard labour intensive jobs !!!
> 
> I know there are a few
> 
> ...


Im self-employed window cleaner (lol) but do roof cleaning, fit gutters,fascias windows, doors too etc.

I work 5 days a week, no matter the weather, even today in the snow! :lol: im just at home having my dinner atm tho (not too warm outside haha)


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Flinty is a code name. For the first time ever, I will reveal who the real flinty is...










He tells fat ugly women that they are beautiful. Real mans work eh flints (gok) :lol:


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I do a lot of [email protected] as a student and lifting coffee mugs so my forearms and bi's definately do get hit many times a day, the fridge door is also quite stiff really feel it lats at times!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Flinty is a code name. For the first time ever, I will reveal who the real flinty is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welll you cnut your missus deserves better , you never tell the fat b1tch she looks good !!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

is flinty on steroids at the moment?

He is getting really bashful in his posts


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> is flinty on steroids at the moment?
> 
> He is getting really bashful in his posts


100 % natty mate !!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> 100 % natty mate !!!!


oh, so you're naturally just a cnut then


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> oh, so you're naturally just a cnut then


you trying to hurt me ???


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i had a plumbing apprenticeship for a day. yea im reli hard working


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you trying to hurt me ???


Wha u sayin bruv!?


----------

